# How do I communicate better with my parents and grandparents?



## jamesjone (Aug 17, 2010)

I live in Singapore and my grandparents live in USA so we talk through Skype every night. Hence, we do not talk much. My parents stay with me in the same house. Sometimes during car rides we do not even exchange a single sentence.


----------

